# Phenibut



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

Well my Phenibut should be here soon, how much of this stuff are you supposed to take? I heard it comes in a tub of poweder... how the heck do you tell how much to take?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

What's Phenibut?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

FearNoMore said:


> What's Phenibut?


http://www.raysahelian.com/phenibut.html


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

My tub o powder says '1/4 teaspoon = 740 mgs'. I use this table to convert to grams, since any online research about dosage usually refers to grams.

http://www.scalesgalore.com/wtconverter.htm

Unless you have a scale.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1042

try a 1/4 teaspoon at first and go from there. you build up a tolerance though the more you use it. its also VERY NASTY, if you mix it in water, you will taste it so bad. what i used to do was mix it in orange juice, and it goes down a lot easier.


----------



## b18c1 (Feb 23, 2006)

Phenibut made me sick. I was throwing up the whole day. When my stomach had nothing else to throw up, I just started gagging.


----------



## FaFaFooey (Aug 27, 2011)

sleepysmurf said:


> Well my Phenibut should be here soon, how much of this stuff are you supposed to take? I heard it comes in a tub of poweder... how the heck do you tell how much to take?


How did it go?..I find that about 1.8g works perfect for me..I've been able to cut my Klonopin(been on it for over 12 years now) in half.

I use a small digital scale that measures to one tenth of a gram..You can fine them on Amazon for less than $10..If I was buying a new one I'd get the one that measure to one hundredth on a gram.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think your going to get a response anytime soon. SleepySmurf hasn't logged in for almost 4 years. :um


----------



## FaFaFooey (Aug 27, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> I don't think your going to get a response anytime soon. SleepySmurf hasn't logged in for almost 4 years. :um


:doh

Yeah..I didn't notice that. I made a lot of reply posts and I guess i should go back and look at the dates.

Is the board still active?..I just found it..It seems sort of dead now that I look around

:afr


----------



## Chelle Eve (Sep 1, 2011)

FaFaFooey said:


> :doh
> 
> Yeah..I didn't notice that. I made a lot of reply posts and I guess i should go back and look at the dates.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you did because if you had not I would never have even heard of phenibut and it's good to have as many options as possible.
As for these forums being dead, nope they are not but I suspect there are a lot of lurkers. This is my first post but I have lurked for a long, long time here. :rub


----------



## Cannabislove (Jul 23, 2017)

*Phenibut and others*

Personally Phenibut didn't do much of anything for me.

Here's a good post about it though: https://bayesianbodybuilding.com/phenibut-dosage-effects/

I've also tried Noopept, Piracetam, Phenylpiracetam, Oxiracetam, and Aniracetam, all of which were pretty good but I don't use them regularly because they either haven't kept working or were not very beneficial to begin with.

Noopept, Piracetam and Phenylpiracetam were the most effective/favorites.

Noopept was a nice in that it gave you a nice long lasting bump in alertness. The issue was weighing it since you take mg's as well as the tolerance. My advice to buy the pre-weighed stuff just to make sure you're getting consistent doses for consistent effects and maybe if you like it invest in a nice scale to save a bit of money in the long run. Since I work at a Medicinal Marijuana shop I also have a recommendation for buying a scale online. The company is called Way Up Scales and they hooked us up with some crazy scientific scales that we need to meet new upcoming legal requirements and yea they were super helpful so... shameless plug 0

Piracetam seemed to best the best as far as effectiveness but it has the opposite problem of Noopept in that you have to take so much and it tastes TERRIBLE lol. Again maybe getting pre-weighed and capsuled version would have been better.

Phenylpiracetam was the best as far as noticeable change. It's prolly the most effective brain power boosting supplement I've tried that doesnt have nasty side effects. Mental clarity, creativity and a bit of a better mood, although that could be cuz I felt like I was enhanced not a direct effect.

Sorry for going off topic a bit but I feel like its all relevant within the Phenibut discussion. Nootropics are interesting for sure.


----------

